# 3 speed kona paddy wagon?



## gunshow301 (Sep 7, 2008)

I am new to internal hubs and wanted to get some thoughts about an idea I am tossing around. I am taking a trip next year on a ride across Missouri. We will be riding the katty trail which is an old train track line converted to bike use now. There are some slight hills along the way but it is mostly flat and a compacted gravel surface. I have mountain bikes and a road bike but I want to get something with racks, like a touring bike or cyclocross for the larger tires. What I am currently thinking is a Kona Paddy wagon (singlespeed town/road bike) and putting an internal gear hub on. I talked to the lbs yesterday and he said the only hub I could put on this would be a three speed because of the width available I think he said 130. 

Would three speeds be enough for what I am doing?
Mostly flat terrain, gravel, bags and trailer, for 60+ miles a day for 4-5 days.

Is three speeds the max I would be able to install? I would think if I could get 6 or 9, ha, that this would be about perfect for what I intend to do. 

Any suggestions?

This is the first long trip I have done, so I am trying to get things laid out at this point. I have ridden centuries before, just not multiple days.


----------



## Atomic300 (Feb 9, 2004)

How about either selling the wagon and getting the kona honky tonk? It has multi speed and you could probably or might be able to make it any speed you desire? Not a bike expert but slept at hotel last night.


----------



## WBMB (Nov 7, 2005)

Unless they have changed it the Paddy is 120 spacing.


----------



## pursuiter (May 28, 2008)

gunshow301 said:


> ...What I am currently thinking is a Kona Paddy wagon (singlespeed town/road bike) and putting an internal gear hub on. I talked to the lbs yesterday and he said the only hub I could put on this would be a three speed because of the width available I think he said 130....


The Paddywagon is steel, you could spread it to 135mm for an Alfine. Does it have threaded dropouts for rack/fenders? You could buy a Motorbecane Outcast in 26er or 29er.


----------



## gunshow301 (Sep 7, 2008)

wbmb is right its 120 width and pursuiter is right its steel so I should be able to spread it. I have been looking at an alfine and this seems to be the best choice for what I am looking to do. My only question now is if I spread the frame will I stress it too much if I decided to go back to the 120 width later so i can ride it fixed too? I want to be able to swap out the rear wheel easily from fixed, singlespeed coaster, and 8 speed internal back and forth.

I will have to look into the motobecane outcast and Honky tonk. I havent bought the wagon yet either. I just know that they arent making them for 2009 and want to get one before I cant, if thats what I decide to build on. 

Thanks for the replies and keep the advice coming.


----------



## pursuiter (May 28, 2008)

gunshow301 said:


> ...if I spread the frame will I stress it too much if I decided to go back to the 120 width later so i can ride it fixed too? I want to be able to swap out the rear wheel easily from fixed, singlespeed coaster, and 8 speed internal back and forth....


It's not some thing you want to do over and over (changing droput width). Better would be to make all your rear hubs 135mm. Might have to buy some wide rear axles and some spacers.


----------

